# Looking for reputable breeder, Miniature Poodle



## naza (Dec 18, 2020)

Toronto, Canada
We have a lovely standard poodle from Glenna Mae, and now it is time to get a *miniature poodle*. Do you know a reputable breeder who is breeding for good health/temperament? The standard poodle we got from Glenna is gorgeous, well behaved, healthy, and smart. We want to get a similar experience with a miniature dog.

Thank you
Nada


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Is Quebec too far?






Glow, Miniature Poodle breeder, Quebec, Canada







www.poodlebreeders.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

If you haven't already, your standards breeder might be a resource. Glow is a great recommendation, too. 

Here's the Canadian section copied from the Breeder List stickied above the regular posting area in this forum. 

*Canada 

Canadian Kennel Club *
CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
*Poodle Club Of Canada*
Poodle – Poodle club of Canada
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club *
Ottawa Valley Poodle Club – Serving Ottawa and Surrounding Areas
*Poodle Club of Ontario *
Poodle Club Of Ontario
*Poodle Club of Alberta *
Poodle Club of Alberta
*Canada’s Guide to Dogs - Poodle *
Standard Poodle Clubs - Canada's Guide to Dogs


*Breeder Listings 

Multi Provinces 

Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List *
http://www.poodleclubcanada.club/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/PCC2020Breeders.pdf
*Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List *
Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club Breeder List *
Breeder Listing – Ottawa Valley Poodle Club


*Individual provinces* 
key S - standard M - miniature T - toy

*BC 


Alberta *
TEMPLE CITY POODLES
S/T
Seransil Standard Poodle Home
S

*Saskatchewan 


Ontario *
Arreau Red Standard Poodles
Arreau Standard Poodles
S PFM
Standard Poodle Breeder | Boarding | Grooming | Udora ON near Toronto
S
Duenna Poodles – Home of Duenna Poodles
M
Home
M
Adanac Poodles of Canada - Home
Adanac
M
Tudorose Standard Poodles
S
Poodles — Groom to Bloom
S
Elan Standard Poodles - Elan Poodles
S
http://www.rockhavenpoodles.com/
S
Pristine Standard Poodles
S
Tallan Standard Poodles
Tallan Standards
S
https://www.beaucanichestandardpoodles.com
S

*Quebec *
Opus Poodles
S/M
poodlesglow
M

*PEI *
HOME | LeeAnns Poodles
M


----------



## naza (Dec 18, 2020)

naza said:


> Toronto, Canada
> We have a lovely standard poodle from Glenna Mae, and now it is time to get a *miniature poodle*. Do you know a reputable breeder who is breeding for good health/temperament? The standard poodle we got from Glenna is gorgeous, well behaved, healthy, and smart. We want to get a similar experience with a miniature dog.
> 
> Thank you
> Nada





Newport said:


> Is Quebec too far?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quebec is too far but I will call Poodle Breeders - Standard, Miniature and Toy Poodle puppies. They might know someone in south Ontario! Thank you


----------

